# I don't want to be Christian anymore



## Woodsong (Nov 29, 2005)

You know, I found Jesus right at 9 years ago.  it is hard for me to believe it has been that long.  I have had many ups and downs, many trials, many tribulations, many pains, many joys, many sorrows, many moments of profound love.  

But through it all, i think i have made a decision of sorts.  I don't want to be Christian anymore.  When i opened my heart to Jesus i wasn't Christian- i just wanted to learn how to love like he loved.  I desired to live like he lived, to literally walk as he walked.  Somehow, through all of that desire, and over the years, that changed though some.  I realize now i have been trying to a be Christian and I am tired of it.  I don't want to look at anyone anymore and think to myself, "Oh My.  What a sinner that person is!"  How utterly hypocritical and spiritually dangerous of me to ever think that.  I am tired of that- i just want to learn how to truely, honestly, and completely love each person i encounter. 

I don't want to be Christian anymore at all.  

No.  I want to get back to just following Jesus.  I don't want to wake up in the morning and climb into this mold that was rigid and legalistic, though often i did not see my legalism as i saw it as being a pillar of faith.  

Anyway, i don't want to be Christian anymore.  I just want to follow Jesus.  I want to be like i was when i first saw Jesus in my heart...i want to be filled with the awe of his presence, the awe of his love.  I am tired of the rules of being a Christian.  I want the freedom again of the love and power of the true, living, Jesus Christ.  

It's a paradox....wanting to love Jesus and be In Him, yet, not being Christian.

Does that make sense?  For some this thread may offend you and for that i am sorry.  But really, i just want it to be real and authentic.  I am so tired of being in the mold, the box, of my interpretation of what i have slowly consented to.  I want the power of Jesus that cannot be contained in a mold.


----------



## 7401R (Nov 29, 2005)

I believe you have something there Woodsong, I can identify with much of what you said. It does seem that we wear ourselves down trying to conform to what we think a Christian ought to be, when we should follow Jesus rather than tradition and modern trends in Christianity.


----------



## CAL (Nov 30, 2005)

Wood,
If you change you will be what I call a true Christain in every respect.IMO,I think what you wish to be is what God intended for each of us to be.I don't think you have to be judgemental or in a mold.I think you will serve God better by just being the Jesus followerer you speak of."Let your light so shine that others can see Jesus in you"Good luck as you walk your new path!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 30, 2005)

It sounds to me like you DO want to be Christian.    
The problem is, we've let the world, church doctrines, society, politics, whatever define what a Christian is.  Near as I can tell, you've got the only definition that matters.  
Being "a" Christian and being Christian, are not the same thing.  But that is PURELY due to worldy definitions.  
Woodsong, I know for a fact you've put more genuine energy and commmittment into your Chrisitan journey than probably anyone that immediately comes to mind that I personally know.  Do not assume ANY of it was for naught.  Just keep on walking, hopefully we'll all wind up in the same place.  You very well may just be taking the shortest path.  Nobody ever said the shortest path is the easiest to walk.   
I just seem to keep walking uphill.  Could really use a spiritual GPS sometimes....


----------



## 7401R (Nov 30, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I just seem to keep walking uphill.  Could really use a spiritual GPS sometimes....



I can relate to this also, as I am obligated to my wife and my children to lead them spiritually because GOD gave me that responsibility and I am determined not to fail GOD or them in this. But, there are days or maybe weeks that it is a real challenge for me and I must constantly ask GOD to pick me up and drag me along, thankfully he is faithful to help me.


----------



## Boyd Green (Nov 30, 2005)

*We were talking about this very thing*

in sunday school last week.

We too often wake up and put on our Christian coat and end up living ineffective Christian lives.

Being a Christian and loving the Lord is who you are, not what you do.  There is a big difference!


----------



## broadhead (Nov 30, 2005)

Very well written Woodsong. Hopefully many will benefit from reading your very insightful post. I encourage you to expand on it and submit it somewhere for publication.


----------



## toddboucher (Nov 30, 2005)

Thank-you your post touched me, 
in this world of look at what Ive done see what Im doing. We need to get back to Jesus and his word. Our Lord told us to be disciple and he said if you continue in my word then you are my disciple. I times I wish I was still lost so I could get saved all over again. I feel when Paul said behold all things become new he meant daily, that every day if we ask our faith can become new. Thanks again your post made me remember to return to my first Love.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 30, 2005)

That took guts Woodsong, excellent post!


----------



## It's Me (Nov 30, 2005)

Woodsong,

In the process you'll become the Christian Jesus wants you to be. Christianity has for many people, in many Churches and in a lot of cases become a "religious" thing...vs. a following of and relationship with Jesus. Jesus wants us to follow him, not religion. He made his dislike for the religious righteous abundantly clear. 

If you haven't already, pray (and I'll pray for you too) that God will put true Christian friends in your life and will show you where and how you can serve him with unadulterated joy and fulfillment.  

Dennis.


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2005)

Oh yea.  Now we're talking.  You see, if you do as you say,  this evolution/creation, divorced decons, divorce/re-marry stuff does not matter.  I have always felt most Christians loose sight of the reason for being a Christian.


----------



## Derek (Nov 30, 2005)

GREAT POST!!!  I couldn't agree more Woodsong!!!


----------



## Win270Brown (Nov 30, 2005)

It's Me said:
			
		

> Woodsong,
> 
> In the process you'll become the Christian Jesus wants you to be. Christianity has for many people, in many Churches and in a lot of cases become a "religious" thing...vs. a following of and relationship with Jesus. Jesus wants us to follow him, not religion. He made his dislike for the religious righteous abundantly clear.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. Christians today try to me religious, not relational. The focus is lost and so is the heart with it. It's about relationship with Jesus Christ and devotion to Him and His word. Good post Woodsong. Prayers are with you.


----------



## It's Me (Nov 30, 2005)

Woodsong,

I forwarded your post to a friend of mine, who is also the worship leader in our Church. He okay'd me posting his comments here. I thought you could use some comments from fellow followers of Jesus Christ. The church he is referring to is www.nlccga.org.  I'm very sensitive to the things you mentioned and even (perhaps because) after growing up a missionary's kid, couldn't find a Church home...for many of the same reasons you've addressed. Anyways, here you go:

"I went through the same thing at one time. Denominations tend to force you into molds. I came home from church one day and was so full of anger I started throwing things around the room. I was tired of trying to live up to someone else's standards (and, of course, they kept changing and getting more macro). That is one of the things I love about New Life. We don't judge each other on our weaknesses but on our strengths. In churches I've been in if someone uttered a curse word they would be labeled and written off as unspiritual. If they drank anything stronger than iced tea they were held suspect and sometimes ostracized. And yet everyone at New Life is interested in bringing others into the kingdom. That was one thing that was lacking in the more legalistic churches. They become so inward focused they lose sight of their mission.



E. Lynn Mulkey ♫♪ "


----------



## taylornelms (Nov 30, 2005)

Run the race. Its not easy. Personally it sucks. But its our job. Run the race. If any of us can actually think that Jesus had trouble running the race then we dont understand the gospel.  We are completely missing the point. I am not judghin any of you i am only tryin to edify you all as christians.  By sayin we dont want to be christians anymore we are completely making what jesus did for us a waste of time and life.  Its pitiful to hear this.  YOU WILL NOT FOLLOW JESUS AND NOT BE A CHRISTIAN. Thats not how it works.  I will never say idotn want to be a christian anymore what a slap in the face to the one that died for us.  Run the Race.
Theres my heart and focus.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 30, 2005)

It seems to me the time has finally come when the masses are shunning "religion" and picking up on the spirituality that our Lord and Savior intended for us to practice.  Look in the Bible and see what was thought of the Pharisees and the Saduceese(sp?) by Christ.  To know the law of the land or the law of the Bible is one thing, but if you do not put it into practice with a sound, effective indulgence and study of the Word and by an effective prayer life including a close time of personal realtions with God then all the rest is in vain.

'Tis better to be a do-er of the Word than the be a scholar of the Word.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Nov 30, 2005)

It's like what my preacher told my congregation a while back concerning a very well-respected pastor he spoke with. The pastor told him that whenever someone would come up to him and want to talk "religion," he would tell them they'd have to go somewhere else because he didn't talk about religion. If they wanted to talk about spirituality, God, or faith, then he would talk to them all day long. Christianity shouldn't be about who's the most Christ-like, who does the most works, who is the "best" Christian. It should be about worhshiping and having a personal relationship with God, and striving to bring others closer to Him as well.


----------



## labman (Nov 30, 2005)

Sounds to me that you want to be a real christian and not a hypcritacal (sp) type looking down the nose christian. I believe what you have described is a real Christian. Keep praying and you will learn where god wants you to be. Thanks for posting this thread it made me and a whole lot of others do some thinking I believe.


----------



## RJY66 (Nov 30, 2005)

Like others said, you want to be a Christian, but don't want to be religious.  I went through the same thing and can relate.  I will tell you of a pitfall for you to watch out for.  

As a younger man, in the name of not wanting to be "religious" and not to appear to "look down or judge anyone else", I allowed sin to get a foothold in my life.  I began to use foul language and the next thing I knew it became habitual.  I began to have a problem with anger and became impatient with people.  I began to indulge in some other things that I had no business with and knew better.  A long story short, unless someone knew me very well, they would not have known I even knew God because I acted just like the world.  

I have long since repented and gotten that junk out of my life with the Lord's help, but it was not easy.  The Apostle Paul warns us not to use our freedom to indulge our sinful nature and that is exactly what I did.  

Not saying any of this ever entered your mind....Just something to think about...


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 30, 2005)

I appreicate all your comments y'all.  I have enjoyed your words and thoughts and wisdom.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Dec 1, 2005)

7401R said:
			
		

> I can relate to this also, as I am obligated to my wife and my children to lead them spiritually because GOD gave me that responsibility and I am determined not to fail GOD or them in this. But, there are days or maybe weeks that it is a real challenge for me and I must constantly ask GOD to pick me up and drag me along, thankfully he is faithful to help me.



Amen to that!
Teach


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Dec 1, 2005)

*Wow!!!!*

I pray for moral courage every day...

Great thread, Woodsong!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Dec 1, 2005)

I think that you are on the right track of being a true Christian!

That mind frame is exactly what more Christians need.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Dec 1, 2005)

*Off topic, but...*



			
				RJY66 said:
			
		

> Like others said, you want to be a Christian, but don't want to be religious.  I went through the same thing and can relate.  I will tell you of a pitfall for you to watch out for.
> 
> As a younger man, in the name of not wanting to be "religious" and not to appear to "look down or judge anyone else", I allowed sin to get a foothold in my life.  I began to use foul language and the next thing I knew it became habitual.  I began to have a problem with anger and became impatient with people.  I began to indulge in some other things that I had no business with and knew better.  A long story short, unless someone knew me very well, they would not have known I even knew God because I acted just like the world.
> 
> ...




   

I know I'm off topic here, but I've got to say to RJY66 and others reading this...

That is EXACTLY how Satan works.  He takes the best of intentions, hides behind a mask, and SLOWLY creeps in to take over your life.  Cling to the word in ALL that you do and listen to those you trust spiritually to help you maintain accountability to the Holy Spirit...pray that I will do the same.


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 1, 2005)

*Press on*

Christianity isn't necessarly a "religion", as your own personal walk with the Lord will show.  It's something powerful, dangerous, provocative but amazingly fullfilling and enjoyable all at the same time!  Don't let the church tell you to judge another person's sins, THAT is "religion" speaking, just remember from what it was that Jesus saved you from and try to remember you're no different than another, except by the love and grace of God...  which is precisely what we all need to be sharing with the world anyway.
Great post, I will continue to pray 4 you, and hope many of us will have the guts to be as bold about our walk with Jesus and the desire to be closer to Him, as you've expressed here.
!!Peace!!, my brother in Christ!    
~Glenn


----------



## one more step (Dec 6, 2005)

wow i'm speechless great post my prayers are with you


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Dec 6, 2005)

Woodsong, I know just how you feel.  The day I dropped my cloak of Christianity, I felt the weight of the world lifted off of my shoulders.  It is hard to thrive and grow with all of the guilt (and of course hypocracy) that is continually piled upon you... the fearful threat of eternity in big toebig toebig toebig toe if you don't follow the straight and narrow path.  I have never felt that God intended for it to be so difficult. He knows we are human... heck, He created us!!

I know my beliefs usually disagree with most on this board, but I think one thing we all have in common is the belief in God, a Creator, no matter what He is called.

As a Christian, I was filled with fear, anxiety, guilt, depression, and a feeling of being a failure, knowing I would never be 'good enough'.  As soon as I left it, I was truly FREE.  I no longer have a religion. I have a relationship with the Creator.  He knows I'm not perfect and He loves me anyway.  He knows I do my best, and that is all He asks.

No matter what path you take, I think you are on the right track in losing your religion.... and gaining a relationship.  Blessings to you and your journey 


Love, light and blessings,
Kerri


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 6, 2005)

Not sure if I'm alone here, but when I accepted Christ I was released from guilt, fear, and having to feel "good enough".   No longer did I have to 'earn' my way to eternal life.  Christ had already done that.   No more Law.   No more fear.  I'm free.       I knew that Christ had done all that I ever needed.     

For a christian to say they felt like that begs the question....    What kind of gospel were you preached???   Paul addressed this kind of thinking in Galations.  

Bandy


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi Bandy!
I'm sure you're not alone, that is the 'normal' response most people give when asked! 

What gospel? Pretty much all of them! I've been to every denomination you can think of... Baptist, Southern Baptist, Methodist, Lutheran, Catholic, non-denominational, even the Mormons and Jehovah's Witnesses.

The problem is that I ask questions. Lots of them.  And I read alot.  And that brings more questions!  And no one liked the questions I asked, which caused me confusion. In fact, sometimes my questions made people angry and accusatory, which caused me fear, because they told me my questions meant I wasn't REALLY a Christian, so I was headed for big toebig toebig toebig toe.  And me trying to be a good Christian, I was really confused by this.  I couldn't just turn off my brain from thinking of the questions I had, so there was the guilt and anxiety.

Actually, your post is a good example of one of my questions. You posted that there is no more Law.  But Christians adhere to the Ten Commandments. The Ten Commandments are only the first ten of 613 Laws.  So in reality, Christians do still follow the Law.  Why only the first 10 laws still confuses me, but that's another story 

Now,  not that I am trying to change the subject or not talk about my beliefs (because I have no problem discussing them... religion is one of my favorite discussion topics and would be happy to discuss on another thread   ), but I'm going to close this now... I really don't want to take away from the original poster's declaration, because even though I know he wasn't referring to not being a Christian anymore in the same way I am, what he posted is a beautiful testimony of the importance of shedding one's _religion_ to embrace the _life_ of one's beliefs.  It is so much more rewarding and fulfilling to have a relationship with your Creator than to have a religion... and I applaud anyone who has been brave enough to choose to walk down that path, no matter what doctrine they subscribe to!   

Love, light & blessings,
Kerri


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2005)

Well said Woodsong. You are more of a Christian than you realize. A long time ago our parish priest (Episcopal, not Catholic) told me the wrong people come to church, the ones who don't need to come. You definitely sound like one of those, the ones who don't need to go.

Living the Word is hard to do, but well worth the effort. I try awfully hard and fail miserably. I hope He will have Mercy on me, and pray His blessings on you.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 7, 2005)

Dixie Dawg said:
			
		

> Actually, your post is a good example of one of my questions. You posted that there is no more Law.  But Christians adhere to the Ten Commandments. The Ten Commandments are only the first ten of 613 Laws.  So in reality, Christians do still follow the Law.  Why only the first 10 laws still confuses me, but that's another story



Kerry,

Actually, I disagree with this.    As Christians we have no Law, as is stated in Colossians 2:14 - Blotting out the handwriting of ordinances that was against us, which was contrary to us, and took it out of the way, nailing it to his cross...      Christians may adhere to the 10 commandments, but it is more out of God changing His covenant as prophesied in Jeremiah 31. " This is the covenant that I will make with them after those days, saith the Lord, I will put my laws into their hearts, and in their minds will I write them"

I believe you are building a straw man with the 'many gospels' statement.    There is only one gospel.    The baptists don't have a different gospel than Methodists...etc.  Like you, I have been a question asker.... but I've never felt anxiety or fear as a christian.    (I have witessed Jehovah Witnesses getting mad about questions)  If you believed that you had to earn your way to eternity then you were never a christian.    plain and simple.    As the word says, Christians worship God by abstaining from sin.    James 1:27.    

I hate that you were misled early on.    Things may have turned out differently had you been given more correct answers.    

Bandy


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 7, 2005)

BANDERSNATCH said:
			
		

> Kerry,
> 
> Actually, I disagree with this.    As Christians we have no Law, as is stated in Colossians 2:14 - Blotting out the handwriting of ordinances that was against us, which was contrary to us, and took it out of the way, nailing it to his cross...      Christians may adhere to the 10 commandments, but it is more out of God changing His covenant as prophesied in Jeremiah 31. " This is the covenant that I will make with them after those days, saith the Lord, I will put my laws into their hearts, and in their minds will I write them"
> 
> ...



Good response.

I also have never felt anxiety or I had to earn my way in. Actually just the opposite. I'm still amazed at Gods grace and that he would send his Son for me and all I have to do is believe in him and ask his forgivness.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 7, 2005)

Dixie Dawg said:
			
		

> Woodsong, I know just how you feel.  The day I dropped my cloak of Christianity, I felt the weight of the world lifted off of my shoulders.  It is hard to thrive and grow with all of the guilt (and of course hypocracy) that is continually piled upon you... the fearful threat of eternity in big toebig toebig toebig toe if you don't follow the straight and narrow path.  I have never felt that God intended for it to be so difficult. He knows we are human... heck, He created us!!
> 
> I know my beliefs usually disagree with most on this board, but I think one thing we all have in common is the belief in God, a Creator, no matter what He is called.
> 
> ...



 but I want to make sure I understand. Dixie, do you mean you have droped your belief that Jesus Christ is the only way to heaven?

There is only one path.    Maybe I misunderstood your post.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Dec 7, 2005)

Madsnooker said:
			
		

> but I want to make sure I understand. Dixie, do you mean you have droped your belief that Jesus Christ is the only way to heaven?
> 
> There is only one path.    Maybe I misunderstood your post.



Hey Madsnooker!
No, you didn't misunderstand my post 
Yes, I have dropped my belief that Jesus was God in the flesh and is the only way to heaven.
Perhaps another thread is in order.....?

Love, light & blessings,
Kerri


----------



## Randy (Dec 7, 2005)

Dixie Dawg said:
			
		

> Yes, I have dropped my belief that Jesus was God in the flesh and is the only way to heaven.
> Perhaps another thread is in order.....?
> 
> Love, light & blessings,
> Kerri



This is about to get good!


----------



## Woodsong (Dec 7, 2005)

yes,
if you all want to discuss the current direction of this thread, let's start another thread.  I appreciate your all's discussions though.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Dec 7, 2005)

*What Randy said!*


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 7, 2005)

I will start a new thread but it may take me a minute or two as I want to title it in a positive manner.


----------

